
Datablindness - peter123
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/06/datablindness.html
======
bsaunder
I love the idea of ringing a bell for a sale (when you getting higher rates
you could ping less often with a different pitch). I think sounds are a great
side channel for event notifications.

~~~
jjs
IIRC, in one of Wil Shipley's presentations, I think he mentioned that they
did this at Omni, and while the constant ringing of cash-register sound
effects was nice at first, it got old fast.

~~~
swombat
I think that definitely counts as a "nice problem to have" :-)

~~~
jjs
Oh, I definitely agree, but after a while it might make sense to only play a
sound every _n_ sales. :)

------
swombat
I certainly agree, and I think this applies to more than just businesses.
Blogs, for example, greatly benefit from live stats. Which is why it's so
annoying that Google Analytics doesn't offer live stats.

Being able to quickly spot where the traffic to an article is coming from
allows you react to it, and maybe go to that traffic source and help shape the
discussion there. When submitting articles to multiple sites, it also gives
you a better idea of how your article is performing. Sometimes, this has
allowed me to tweak an article after posting it, to fix perceived errors that
were hurting it in some way.

And of course, this applies even more when you're looking at a business.

